# Paulies Ejuice Website and Facebook page



## Paulie (17/2/16)

Hey all,


Please note that i have attached my website and facebook page below:

*Website:*
http://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za/

*Facebook page:*
https://www.facebook.com/PauliesEliquid/


Please let me know if you think i need to add or change anything thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 11


----------



## Alex (17/2/16)

It looks very professional Paulie. And knowing the way you do things, I'm sure it cost a few bucks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Always great to chat directly to the creator and manufacturer of juice face to face while vaping Pistachio Ice Cream!  @Paulie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (17/2/16)

Looks smart Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/2/16)

Looks very professional @Paulie 
Well done bro!

P.S. - Please release the Apricot Jam Donut soon.....I seriously cannot wait for this juice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (17/2/16)

Website looks awesome.Both the juices you released really upped my expectations of juices. The Guava is my new adv and the pistachio icecream my post meal vape. Cannot wait to see what will follow all I can say is 2016 looks set to be the best year yet for vapers!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## element0709 (17/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Always great to chat directly to the creator and manufacturer of juice face to face while vaping Pistachio Ice Cream!  @Paulie
> View attachment 46032
> View attachment 46033



I know who to call when I don't have batteries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/2/16)

The photography on the website is excellent. Well done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

